# Husqvarna 51 any good?



## fearofpavement (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know anything about the Husky 51 and a search on this site didn't turn up anything. I am doing very well in my CAD recovery plan but my curiosity is aroused on this model since I was visiting pawn shops yesterday and encountered two of the model 51s at two different places. The one I looked at a bit closer appeared to have been very lightly used and was made in 1998. They were asking $225 which seems high but just wondering....


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 15, 2010)

fearofpavement said:


> I don't know anything about the Husky 51 and a search on this site didn't turn up anything. I am doing very well in my CAD recovery plan but my curiosity is aroused on this model since I was visiting pawn shops yesterday and encountered two of the model 51s at two different places. The one I looked at a bit closer appeared to have been very lightly used and was made in 1998. They were asking $225 which seems high but just wondering....



225 seems high to me but thats my opinion, I am in the middle of putting a 50 together which i pretty similar to the 51. Do a search of husky magnum and see what i want to do to my 50


----------



## hamish (Dec 15, 2010)

The 51 is a good saw, shares many parts witht he 50 and 55, hence getting one provides spares to a family of saws. For USD $225 is very steep unless its pristine and like new, which most of them by now are not. With a 15-16" bar and .325 chain you'd have a sweet lil saw.


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 15, 2010)

I just ordered a 55 piston and cylinder kit for a 51. Nothing really wrong with it, the guy who had it before me never took very good care of her. Bump it up a little, muffler mod, 16 or 18 .325 chain. We'll see if she makes a little 55cc screamer.


----------



## vw_motorsports (Dec 15, 2010)

the 51, is 52cc the 55 is 53cc. IMO I think they are very good saws, the ones I've come across have been very reliable. Bring some tools, 8mm socket and 4mm allen and take off the muffler. If the piston looks good and it runs strong then make an offer. Miles better than buying anything new that sold at $200


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 15, 2010)

Good saw, yes. $225 saw, maybe not. Possibly if it has mint plastic, a brand-new bar, and a good Stihl yellow chain. Check compression and have a look at the piston through the muffler. Fire it up and slowly tilt it 90 degrees left and right at idle, If it stalls or picks up in RPM, there is an air leak somewhere. Probably a solid saw if it looks good. Easy give-away is the bottom of the saw. Pretty much impossible to hide scratches there.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not really in the market for another saw. I'm not really in the market for....

Now that I have repeated that several times, I became curious about the 51 because I ran into two of them in the same day and wondered what the deal was. Of course I ran into a bunch of Wild Things and didn't wonder what the deal was on those, hmmmm. They were both about the same price and I only looked at the one more closely because it looked so unused. I have actually purchased items at pawn shops that I offered half of their asking price and they said, OK. so if I was looking for a saw, and I'm not really in the market.... I would make an offer on this one.

thanks for the info.


----------



## woodyman (Dec 15, 2010)

$225.00 is high for that saw at 51cc,3.1hp and 11.6lbs you would be better off getting an 026 which shouldn't cost much more for a good running one.I sold my brother my good running 026 with 170 cold compression and a new 17" B/C a year ago for $100.00.







It's the one with the black bar and no chain brake,not the ported one behind it.Seen alot of good deals right here in the Tradinpost.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Dec 16, 2010)

*51*

I purchased this model 2 years ago. It is now my favorite saw. I replaced the chain with one from Baileys, 325/58/16 and this saw is a runner for sure.For small to mid size this is the one to use.Only thing I replaced was a rotted gas line, Ken


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 16, 2010)

Kenskip1 said:


>



U know that if you put that Stihl chain brake warning sticker stuck to your bench on that Husky it will run pick up some extra HP....


I really like the 50/51/55 platform. I have two or three of them myself. Strong runners, easy to work on and parts are everywhere....well everything but closed port P&C parts.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 16, 2010)

I picked up mine in a pawn shop 6-8 years ago. $165. One fine saw running 18" .325, 058. 

The asking price is too high, offer $150 and it'll walk out the door. 

Harry K


----------



## MadMax5578 (Dec 16, 2010)

:agree2: 51's are nice little saw's, but the asking price is too high IMO. You could grab a nice 61 Rancher for that price....


----------

